# Amazon hinge system for K2?



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've stayed away from covers with the hinge system for holding the K2 because the thought of a metal hinge against a plastic device scares me.  I keep thinking it would have to eventually break the plastic or at least scratch it.  I like to change out my covers and I'm afraid the more I connect and disconnect the hinges, the more they will damage the Kindle.  However, I do like the 'floating' look it gives the Kindle.

I have never actually seen the hinge system and am interested in the opinions of those who own a hinged cover now that you have been using them for a while - any of the brands but I'm specifically interested in the M-edge Go because of the nice colors.

Have you noticed wear to the Kindle because of the metal hinges?
Do the hinges loosen up over time, not holding as securely?
How hard is it to get the Kindle in and out?

Please share your thoughts on this.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DD, I'm with you on not being crazy about the idea of a metal hinge against plastic.  That is why I never even considered the Amazon cover (that and the fact that it had no closure).  If you like the floating look you should look into the Noreve cover.  The rail system is great and very secure.  I have 2 of these covers and they fold back completely flat and are very lightweight.  I also have an Oberon w/velcro for my K1 and while I really like it, I wasn't crazy about the way the velcro "sheds".  Good luck w/whatever you decide!

edit for spelling


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

NO opinions from me.

BUT!!!
I will send you mine if you want it.
N/C (that means for free)
Just PM me a mailing address.

Eric, the opinion-less dog trainer

P.S. Mine is the original Amazon cover.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Still a trainer of dogs... said:


> NO opinions from me.
> 
> BUT!!!
> I will send you mine if you want it.
> ...


Wow, how generous! I will take you up on that, Eric. You do mean the original cover for the K2, right?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

DD said:


> Wow, how generous! I will take you up on that, Eric. You do mean the original cover for the K2, right?


Yes the original.
Already replied to your PM.
I will also PM again once it is posted.

Eric


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't had any problems with the hinge system against the Kindle2.  It hasn't scratched a thing.


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

I really like it. I like not having corners. I had the original black k2 cover and now I am using a cole haan cover with hinges . I can say that if it did scratch it , it would be from a case that fits improperly or too much taking it in and out. With that said, if mind did get scratched around the hinges I really wouldn't care. I personally don't see it as a big deal. Its not the screen or near the screen afterall.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I wrote detailed answers to all your questions then had a problem and lost it all.  Since I don't have time to write all that again I'll just say that the hinge is great - it's strong, easy to use, and has caused me no problems of any kind.  If you want an M-edge cover, go for it.  Don't hesitate because of the hinge - there's no need for it.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

DD said:


> I have never actually seen the hinge system and am interested in the opinions of those who own a hinged cover now that you have been using them for a while - any of the brands but I'm specifically interested in the M-edge Go because of the nice colors.


DD, I *think* I'll be getting the red M-edge Go! for my birthday next week. (My son asked me specifically what I wanted, so that's what I told him. If he surprises me with something different, I'll order it for myself ). I'll write to let you know how I like it.

(fellow mini Schnauzer parent)


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

No problems here - love the hinge - works great [and the back of the Kindle2 is aluminum - that's what your attaching to].


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

shk246 said:


> I haven't had any problems with the hinge system against the Kindle2. It hasn't scratched a thing.


Ditto.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I really like the hinge system on the K2.  It's very secure and I'm sure you'll like it when you get your cover.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree -- the hinge system works well.  If the Amazon cover would have had either straps or another method of keeping the K2 from flopping and a method of clasping shut it might still be the case I use -- but lacking those I went switched to a Noreve and it will be difficult to get me to look away from it.

I had no fear of the hinge even with the K2 flopping.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

yes, i agree with tip10, you need a strap or handle of some sort


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I have the M-Edge cover and I love it - I don't change out covers but I don't think it would be hard to do at all - I do admit I love having the little elastic things on the other corners - but that is just the paranoid part of me - the hinge seems to bel holding fine.


----------



## L Brandt (Feb 24, 2009)

I have no problems with the hinge system with an Amazon cover. The hinges insert below the white top into the metal back. I hasn't come loose and I can take it in and out with no problems. I have stood mine up on end to read with no problems either.

I also like the look with out the corner straps... But that is my opinion


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

BK said:


> DD, I *think* I'll be getting the red M-edge Go! for my birthday next week. (My son asked me specifically what I wanted, so that's what I told him. If he surprises me with something different, I'll order it for myself ). I'll write to let you know how I like it.
> 
> (fellow mini Schnauzer parent)


Thanks, BK. I'll look forward to your opinion about the Go. Gotta love those schnauzers, don't you? Our Britt is the sweetest thing but she thinks humans were created to play with her. She actually plays ball, fetching it and bringing it back which, as you probably know, is unusual for the breed. They are not retrievers and will usually take the ball and run the other way. She'll be 6 yrs. old in July and she still acts like a puppy.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

L Brandt said:


> I have no problems with the hinge system with an Amazon cover. The hinges insert below the white top into the metal back. I hasn't come loose and I can take it in and out with no problems. I have stood mine up on end to read with no problems either.
> 
> I also like the look with out the corner straps... But that is my opinion


Oh, that's good to know. I didn't realize the hinges only go into the metal part. That's probably why they changed the back of the K2 to metal. Makes sense.


----------



## JUNEBUG5 (May 6, 2009)

I had ordered the m-edge Go! ..and just returned it only cuz I didn't like the color. (got the fuchsia..was a bit too dark for me) Still nice though! The cover itself was very nice, seemed quite sleek...not too heavy at all. Just wrong color for me.

Originally I was torn between the Blk Amazon cover & the m-edge go! cuz I wanted it for the pink color. LOL!! But wanted the Amazon one for the logo on front...ya...I'm a sucker for logos...oooo, awww..."Amazon Kindle.." Ya, I like that...!  

Sooo...my Amazon cover will be here Wed!!   I don't need a closure really..cuz once in my purse I have other things to prop it closed so to speak. Everything in my purse I carry are in lil pouches (makeup bag, pouch for odds n ends, etc)...so just going to lean kindle (in Amazon cover) inside with other items against it keeping it closed. So not a prob.  

GL on your decision!!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the M Edge Prodigy hinge jacket (marbled red) and love it. The hinge feels very secure & I've had no problems with it at all.  The Prodigy does have 2 corner straps that fall off but with the hinge I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

danfan said:


> I have the M Edge Prodigy hinge jacket (marbled red) and love it. The hinge feels very secure & I've had no problems with it at all. The Prodigy does have 2 corner straps that fall off but with the hinge I haven't had any problems with it.


What shade of red is it? Is it bright fire engine red, or a deep red?


----------



## Lesli (May 4, 2009)

I jsut got the Progigy cover in purple and really like it. I like the combo of being "connected " to the kindle more permenantly and then the lastic corners for extra stability.
Lesli


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

I don't have a K2 but there were several people who posted on another Kindle group that they had found cracks by the hinges. All used the Amazon cover. They thought it probably happened from bending the cover back. Just an FYI.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't like the hinge. Although I was confident that the hinge would not allow the Kindle to fall out, the Kindle sort of flopped around a little, like a half inch or so, like a page in a book would.


----------

